

WSJ Launch Wikileaks killer - and reserve rights to out whistleblowers - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/05/wall-street-journal-launch-wikileaks-killer-and-promise-to-out-you-in-the-process/

======
joejohnson
How is this a "Wikileaks killer" then? The essence of Wikileaks is in how they
protect their sources.

~~~
makmanalp
That's the point of the article.

~~~
joejohnson
Then why call it a "Wikileaks killer" in the title of the article?

~~~
AlexBlom
The intent seems to be a misguided attempt to do as much.

------
r00fus
More like whistleblowerleaks. Sounds like a honeypot for the unwary
whistleblower.

